# Harvest Fest 2014!!!



## missguidedcrustpunx (Oct 1, 2014)

Like ye some bluegrass? How bout good ol mountain folk?
Well shit! If yinz can make it, October 16-18 in Ozark, Arkansas on Mulberry Mtn, badass bluegrass fest. Yonder Mountain String Band hosts it, if ye haven't heard em fukkin do it. Its in the same place Wakarusa is. Tix are kinda pricey at the gate, dunno if you can still get the early price. haven't gotten mine yet but I'm buskin azz tryna get it. Love ta see ye there! Ill be there either way, Harvest is badasssssss.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 12, 2014)

My dad and stepmom go and love it.


----------



## Skit (Oct 13, 2014)

EDIT: Nevermind, scored a ticket from a relative of one of the performers! Hope to see you there.


----------



## missguidedcrustpunx (Oct 17, 2014)

YEEEAAAAAHHHH BOY WHEREZ YER CAMP AHAAA!


----------



## Skit (Oct 27, 2014)

Awh man I wish I had internet then! I was with the Astral Gypsies. Did you see a bunch of mushrooms running around? One of those was bound to be me. I got in the giant fish costume too. I wouldn't have looked into it if you didn't post this, thanks!


----------

